
Working at Google seemed like a dream job - baehaus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2017/10/17/my-google-job-was-tedious-and-pointless/
======
pdimitar
Why no comments? Interesting.

There are plenty of non-glamorous jobs in even the most exciting companies.
Sadly most people land in the non-exciting positions because every
organization has plenty of dull and boring jobs...

That being said, I don't feel Google is an exciting company in any way. One
famous person said several years ago "The biggest minds of our time think how
to make people click on advertisements". Sorry, still not exciting, no matter
how good the pay.

I am really glad this person came back to their senses. I am serious, man. I'd
shake your hand and buy you a drink.

